# Dry Muscle



## StephanoFigs (Mar 7, 2009)

I am 150, with good definition, but I'm am curious, how do get the body to have the dry muscle. dehydration look... Anyone?


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 7, 2009)

Easy.....you dehydrate yourself basically.

I wouldn't do it if I were you unless competing though.  Bodybuilders don't walk around looking like that, their physiques peak for a one day competition and then they hydrate back up in addition to gaining fat.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 7, 2009)

Heard its unhealthy to do it for a long period of time.


----------



## StephanoFigs (Mar 7, 2009)

i heard its unhealthy all around.. Is there any other ways anyone knows of?
I model, i would just like to get the look for shoots..


----------



## vader (Mar 7, 2009)

at 150 lbs why are you trying to look lean, your a bean pole now. Eat something man.


----------



## StephanoFigs (Mar 7, 2009)

how about you read first before the wise comment "i would just like to get the look for shoot"


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 7, 2009)

What are your stats StephanoFigs?

age,gender,150lbs, bf %?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 7, 2009)

Have a very low bodyfat, limit water intake 24 hours before shoot and take lasix... prepare to feel like shit.


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 7, 2009)

When is the shoot?


----------



## StephanoFigs (Mar 7, 2009)

25 yo, Male, 150 lbs, body fat im not sure but cant be much... Lasix huh.. never heard of it. Why does it make you feel like shit??

Shoot is on Tuesday!!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 8, 2009)

StephanoFigs said:


> 25 yo, Male, 150 lbs, body fat im not sure but cant be much... Lasix huh.. never heard of it. Why does it make you feel like shit??
> 
> Shoot is on Tuesday!!



you should have a clue what your bf is

if you need to ask no need to explain

That's what happens when you starve your body of things it needs.


----------



## StephanoFigs (Mar 8, 2009)

9.78 % bodyfat


----------



## nkira (Mar 8, 2009)

Read this ----> Furosemide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And be careful about it.


----------



## plums_jp (Mar 8, 2009)

a skinny male model with 10% bf ???


----------



## StephanoFigs (Mar 8, 2009)

bro im 150 lbs and 5'8'', not skinny at all


----------



## Ngordyn (Mar 8, 2009)

StephanoFigs said:


> bro im 150 lbs and 5'8'', not skinny at all




sorry man im 161 lbs and 5'7"  and i'm pretty skinny at 11%

you may have good muscle mass but in relation to bodybuilding your skinny


----------



## vader (Mar 8, 2009)

no shit, I am 5'5" and when I was 150 I looked skinny.
 5'8" @ 150= skinny


----------



## sara (Mar 8, 2009)

ok, how about if you post a picture and we can go from there


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 8, 2009)

Too late for a water cut.  Oh well...try thinking about this a little more than three days out next time!


----------



## StephanoFigs (Mar 8, 2009)

all i did is ask a question i was curious about, how about we relax tough guy


----------



## StephanoFigs (Mar 8, 2009)

I posted a profile picture


----------



## Elson (Mar 10, 2009)

yea you definitely don't look like your 150lbs. Im 149ish @ 11% and im way skinnier than you. interesting.....

regardless you still have a nice physique.


----------



## sara (Mar 12, 2009)

With your physique, You dont to "dry your muscles"

Like Elson quoted.. nice physique


----------



## T_man (Mar 13, 2009)

theres no way you're 150 lbs lol. I'm 177, only an inch or 2 taller and look slightly beefier than you do there. Then again my legs are more developed (plus my mini t-man weighs 2 stone )


----------

